# Renting an Apartment



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I will be coming soon to Culiacan for a job I am quite excited about, and that will pay nicely. I am curious, what is the cost range for a decent apartment (two or three rooms) in a reasonably safe neighborhood? What are the usual amenities as far as appliances and so on? Is it difficult to find an apartment that accepts small pets?

How are the costs of living generally -- utilities, Internet service, food, etc?

I asked these questions in another thread a couple of months ago but didn't get many responses, so I thought I would try again. I am interested in hearing about people's experiences.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't live in or know Culiacan, but did a bit of Google work. Some of the recommended colonias were Las Quintas, Chapultepec, and Tierra Blanca.

I looked on Vivastreet Mexico (which is in Spanish), and in a few minutes found these (all seemed to be close to the university there, which probably also means bus lines, shopping, etc) A close conversion would be MX$12 to $1 US.

1 bedroom, furnished, with A/C at MX$5000 per month.

2 bedroom furnished, with A/C, internet, etc at MX$6500 per month.

2 bedroom unfurnished, but with kitchen appliances, MX$5500 per month.

Maybe someone who lives there can chime in.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> I don't live in or know Culiacan, but did a bit of Google work. Some of the recommended colonias were Las Quintas, Chapultepec, and Tierra Blanca.
> 
> I looked on Vivastreet Mexico (which is in Spanish), and in a few minutes found these (all seemed to be close to the university there, which probably also means bus lines, shopping, etc) A close conversion would be MX$12 to $1 US.
> 
> ...


MX$6500 for a 2 bedroom furnished apartment with the additional amenities would be awesome, well within my budget. Thank you for doing this research! My Spanish isn't quite good enough yet, but I will be working on that.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

MX$6500 is actually expensive but not bad if Internet and Air are included. Air can cost 2-4000 pesos alone if you aren't careful. It's probably shared wireless Internet so a phone would be extra. Many places will be unfurnished and some may seem stripped bare. Be prepared to look for awhile.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

sparks said:


> MX$6500 is actually expensive but not bad if Internet and Air are included. Air can cost 2-4000 pesos alone if you aren't careful. It's probably shared wireless Internet so a phone would be extra. Many places will be unfurnished and some may seem stripped bare. Be prepared to look for awhile.


If that is a high price and I might get a better one, that would be great. The air conditioning is important, of course. Wireless Internet is excellent as long as it works well. I probably won't need a land-line phone, since I will have a cell phone.

I haven't decided yet between a furnished and unfurnished apartment. It will take me a while to buy a full set of furnishings if I get an unfurnished apartment, since I'm not bringing any furniture. I will think about that. If it takes a little while to find a good place, that is OK. I have three months before I move,and I will use a local agent to help me.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> If that is a high price and I might get a better one, that would be great. The air conditioning is important, of course. Wireless Internet is excellent as long as it works well. I probably won't need a land-line phone, since I will have a cell phone.
> 
> I haven't decided yet between a furnished and unfurnished apartment. It will take me a while to buy a full set of furnishings if I get an unfurnished apartment, since I'm not bringing any furniture. I will think about that. If it takes a little while to find a good place, that is OK. I have three months before I move,and I will use a local agent to help me.


Be aware that "unfurnished" in Mexico usually means no stove or refrigerator or washing machine (or light bulbs for that matter).


----------

